# Протрузия дисков



## Kosmosnikita (30 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте. Хотелось бы услышать мнение врачей, ибо в своей больнице к нужным врачам не попасть , либо из-за учебы не получается. У меня протрузия дисков L4-L5  и L5S1. Началось все с того, как я пошел заниматься в тренажерный зал. Как-то решил потянуть становую и даже не задумывался о последствий . Сделал ее без ремня и неправильно и это дало толчок моей болезни. Начались боли где-то в 14 лет не сильные. Не задумывался об этом даже и не интересовался,думал что пройдет. Буквально за последние год-полтора начались очень сильные боли( я ходил в качалку) при тяжести каких-нибудь вещей начинает очень сильно болеть спина( ступор прям) и буквально за минут 20 проходит, но в последние месяца уже очень не терпится уже. Бывает по дня 3-5 болит пока обезболивающие не вколят. Теперь в общее стараюсь не тягать из тяжелого, боюсь что опять будет болеть. Постоянно болит, даже когда сидишь и т.д. Ходил в бассейн вроде как было легче, не болела. И хотелось бы услышать, что делать? можно заниматься дальше в тренажерной зале? Нужен ли карсет ? какие упражнение нужны? таблетки, мази и т.д?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (30 Окт 2015)

Нужно обратиться в ближайшую поликлинику к неврологу для очной консультации. Результаты доложить на форуме.


----------

